# Float Hunting



## BassnPanfish

Does anyone here have any experience float hunting for ducks or geese? Specifically on the Little Miami, I've been thinking about floating the river in a kayak and jumping some birds. Sounds like a fun day to me. Also any legal input, I know you cannot exit the boat to retrieve the birds without written permission or if its on public land I.E. parks, its retrievable, but any info or stories will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## firstflight111

you can float anywhere that's huntable.. you can't touch private land with out a slip.remember wear a life vest the water is cold ..and i would find a buddy to go along with you ....


----------



## ironman172

firstflight111 said:


> you can float anywhere tha't huntable.. you can't touch private land with out a slip.remember wear a life vest the water is cold ..and i would find a buddy to go along with you ....


Floating down river....2 vehicles is almost a must isn't it(drop off point and pick up point)....but sure would be safer too


----------



## claytonhaske

I was thinking of doing the same thing....and while scouting a week ago, we would see ducks, but they would fly down river whenever we got about 100 yards away. So, what i was thinking was have a buddy at the pickup location, waiting by the bank in his canoe/kayak. And then when you go to float down the river in your canoe/kayak you can push the birds to/over him, so he can get a shot at them. Then switch, and you wait at the next pickup location, and have your friend push them to you. At least that was what i was thinking would work due to the ducks wanting to flush down the river so soon..... just a thought, its what im going to try late duck season.


----------



## big_fish

this is straight from the regs 
no person shall take migratory game birds

7.By means or aid of any motor driven land, water, or air conveyance, or any sailboat used for the purpose of or resulting in the concentrating, driving, rallying, or stirring up of any migratory bird.

becareful with migratory birds your not just breaking state laws you are breaking federal laws just ask Jeff Foiles


----------



## I_Shock_Em

big_fish said:


> this is straight from the regs
> no person shall take migratory game birds
> 
> 7.By means or aid of any *motor* driven land, water, or air conveyance, or any sailboat used for the purpose of or resulting in the concentrating, driving, rallying, or stirring up of any migratory bird.
> 
> becareful with migratory birds your not just breaking state laws you are breaking federal laws just ask Jeff Foiles


Keyword is motor. You are allowed to float down a stream in a boat/canoe/kayak/tube/whatever you want and kill ducks and geese as long it is NOT propelled by a motor. I do numerous float trips every season and kill plenty of birds doing it. Make sure that you hug the inside corners of turns and be ready to shoot when you come around the turn. This allows you to get a closer shot on the birds. Another tip is to hug the banks of the stream/river. You will stick out like a sore thumb and most likely spook any birds downstream if you are floating down the middle of the river. Hug the banks and you will have a better shot of blending in.


----------



## 9Left

ive been float hunting the LMR for several years now during duck season... by ceasars creek... its legal.. havent bagged a lot doing it.. but have shot at least a couple every year


----------



## big_fish

Yes you are allowed to float that wasn't my point.My point was you are not allowed to drive the birds as claytonhaske was talking about. we have float hunted but with little or no luck our best was as you coming up on a bend or curve in the stream park the watercraft and try to ambush the birds but again make sure you have permission to be on that land good luck and be careful


----------



## OrangeMilk

Canoe, NOT a Kayak.

Two people in a canoe, back guy paddles front guy shoots, then switch after shots or at the next location.

I have no idea how you are going to paddle a kayak and shoot at the same time by yourself. It's just not happening. Plus there is no place to put stuff easily in a kayak like ther is in a canoe.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Have done many floats in a kayak.....it doesn't make it any harder in my opinion. It's not like you need to bring all sorts of stuff. Gun, shells, change of dry clothes


----------



## Love2kayak

That's what I was wondering what would you take that fit in canoe that I couldn't take in my yak? And I've only done it twice this year with no birds spotted either trip but it would be easy to to set down paddle lift gun an shoot


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BaddFish

I can't say for you guys more south...but for us in the N.E.- the wooducks have left and that's the majority of the ducks you'll get in the creeks and rivers. The only time I've seen greenheads on the rivers is when its fully flooded and theres no bank.

good luck if you go!


----------



## Love2kayak

No woodies but in some smaller creeks down here I've seen mallards in three different spots since Friday. Sadly don't think hunting them is possible because of location. Had 3 hooded mergansers on farm pond I hunt tho, if only it were time. O and I saw about 8 woodies on greenbrier river in wv last weekend. Only ducks for 25 miles and they were in last one in marlington 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

OrangeMilk said:


> I have no idea how you are going to paddle a kayak and shoot at the same time by yourself. It's just not happening. Plus there is no place to put stuff easily in a kayak like ther is in a canoe.


It takes skill...done it many times


----------



## samiam

BaddFish said:


> I can't say for you guys more south...but for us in the N.E.- the wooducks have left and that's the majority of the ducks you'll get in the creeks and rivers. The only time I've seen greenheads on the rivers is when its fully flooded and theres no bank.
> 
> good luck if you go!


That what I thought but I kicked up 4 woodies last Sunday while scouting.


----------



## firstflight111

BaddFish said:


> I can't say for you guys more south...but for us in the N.E.- the wooducks have left and that's the majority of the ducks you'll get in the creeks and rivers. The only time I've seen greenheads on the rivers is when its fully flooded and theres no bank.
> 
> good luck if you go!




the woodys left really ????????????? you must be way far north ...wow someone might want to tell the 40 i seen today ....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Have to agree with Mushijobah. Wish I had a dollar for every hour I spent floating the Cuyho.River in my 12 foot boat. Alway's had someone with me he shoot then we switched as we took turns steering the boat..Some days good some bad.. It does take skill which you will learn each time out....JIM....CL....!$


----------



## Steelheader88

Hold on a second, let me repost the rules about a motor as per ODNR website.
6. From a watercraft having a motor attached or from a sailboat, unless the motor has been shut off and/or the sails furled, and its progress therefrom has ceased.

7.By means or aid of any motor driven land, water, or air conveyance, or any sailboat used for the purpose of or resulting in the concentrating, driving, rallying, or stirring up of any migratory bird.

I interpret this as meaning you can use an outboard or trolling motor as long as it is turned off for the decoy setting and hunting\ drifting and hunting while paddling portion of the trip. While allowing use for the return trip home, not including hunting on the way back. This interpretation pertains to #6

For #7 Basically any means of transportation cannot be used to concentrate, drive or rally the birds for a hunting purpose.

Anyone feel free to correct/ argue with me, I may call a wildlife officer for clarification on this matter. LOL, you definitely do NOT want to mess with the federal rules. Keep it civil guys, hahaa.


----------



## j_blocker1

when motor on or propelled by motor= no hunting/shooting

paddle= drive birds, shoot, hunt like on foot


----------

